# My attempts to do avatars and banners



## Cyndaquil (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking to try to make an avatars/banners. Request away.
~Form~
Source of light:
Text:
Picture:Link to what it looks like or a description / term(ex:cyndaquil)
what you want it to look like:(If applicable)
Anything else:

Please try to use the form, I will still try if you don't fill it out but It might not be exactly how you want it.

Here is an example:

	
	
		
		
	


	




I know I can do better than that though.


----------

